# je viens de me souvenir d'un truc...



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

... en parcourant un thread pas loin d'ici...

je viens de me souvenir d'une fin de matinée pas si lointaine que ça... Il y a un an, peut etre deux, on s'en fout de toutes façons car ça reste d'actualite...
j'étais a bord de ma fière automobile, direction quelquepart, et j'écoutais la radio, une emission sur france inter plus exactement. Le Fou du Roi, présenté par Stéphane Bern... (chacun ses tares, oui je sais, moi des fois j'aime bien m'emmerdez pas  )
J'étais en train de négocier habilement un virage de toute beauté quand notre bon Stéphane repondit tres serieusement au courrier d'une fidele auditrice...
Dans son courrier, la brave femme faisait remarquer gentiment qu'elle n'appréciait que très modérément l'usage un poil systématique et parfois péjoratif du mot "province" dans l'émission...

Notre ami Stéphane répondit honnêtement, avec toute la candeur et la sincérité qui le caractérise parfois, qu'il était désolé s'il avait eu un usage péjoratif de ce mot, qu'il espérait sincérement n'avoir blessé personne...
Et de conclure en disant : "non, vraiment, je n'ai rien du tout contre la province ni contre les provinciaux! D'ailleurs, je vais tres souvent a la campagne"... :mouais:      et   
bref : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Inutile de préciser que j'ai failli me foutre au tas quelquechose de meumeu...
Dans l'assemblée des co-présentateurs qui participaient à l'émission, PAS UNE REACTION, rien, nada, que d'chi, le silence complet, l'énormité qu'on venait d'entendre n'en était pas une...
Et c'était pas la première fois que j'entendais une connerie pareille...


Donc maintenant, la province, c'est la... "CAMPAGNE"!!!... 




Oui, oui, ami, si tu habites en centre-ville de Marseille, ou dans un HLM à Lyon, tu habites à la...  CAMPAGNE!!! 
C'est-y pas beau ça? Pas la peine de se faire chier a prendre la bagnole!! ouvre grand les fenêtres de ton studio bordelais qui t'offre une superbe vue sur la gare et emplis tes petits poumons de ce bon air pur bien campagnard que tu respires!!!

OK, la province c'est le territoire français en dehors de la capitale, dixit le dico lui-même...
Ok, ok, ok...
Mais quand même ne poussons pas...

Faudrait p'tet que les médias voient à arreter d'utiliser ce mot a tout va, comme une marque de snobisme à l'égard de ceux qui n'habitent pas à Paris... Province ça veut dire "toute la France sauf Paris", ça désigne quand même une bonne superficie du pays et une petite majorité de ses habitants...
enfin me semble-t-il...

Le mec qui habite à Paris et qui vient me dire "cet été je pars en vacances en Province", j'ai envie de lui dire "ben ouais ducon, ça veut dire que tu sors de ton bled, ya pas trop de quoi être fier non plus..."
Le mec qui me dit "oh ben à Paris au moins il se passe des trucs, passqu'en province il se passe jamais rien", j'ai envie de lui dire "va passer une soiree à Toulouse, tu vas voir si il s'y passe rien..."
Et j'en passe...


Ce thread n'est pas là pour qu'on se foute sur la gueule, on éviterait de rentrer dans des débats du style "province, pour ou contre" que ce serait aussi bien...
Je n'ai rien contre les gens qui habitent à Paris, ni contre ceux qui n'y habitent pas (même si ces derniers sont plus nombreux  ).
Je voudrais juste faire remarquer en passant à ceux qui n'y avaient pas fait attention que les acteurs des médias français utilisent le mot "province" à tort et à travers...
Le sens de ce mot dérive tranquillement et ça ne sert qu'à un truc : attiser une vieille hostilité des "provinciaux" envers les "parisiens"...
On a pas besoin de ça, et on a autre chose à foutre, le chauvinisme est assez présent chez nous sans qu'on en rajoute...

Alors les médias ont leur langage, mais s'il vous plait, s'il vous plait, essayons de ne pas avoir le même...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (4 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... en parcourant un thread pas loin d'ici...
> 
> je viens de me souvenir d'une fin de matinée pas si lointaine que ça... Il y a un an, peut etre deux, on s'en fout de toutes façons car ça reste d'actualite...
> j'étais a bord de ma fière automobile, direction quelquepart, et j'écoutais la radio, une emission sur france inter plus exactement. Le Fou du Roi, présenté par Stéphane Bern... (chacun ses tares, oui je sais, moi des fois j'aime bien m'emmerdez pas  )
> ...



Tu t'ennuies dans ta province campagnarde ?


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2005)

[mode schtoumpf grognon on]
 MOI, J'AIME PAS PARIS  
[mode schtoumpf grognon off]


----------



## Malow (4 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Le mec qui habite à Paris et qui vient me dire "cet été je pars en vacances en Province", j'ai envie de lui dire "ben ouais ducon, ça veut dire que tu sors de ton bled, ya pas trop de quoi être fier non plus..."
> Le mec qui me dit "oh ben à Paris au moins il se passe des trucs, passqu'en province il se passe jamais rien", j'ai envie de lui dire "va passer une soiree à Toulouse, tu vas voir si il s'y passe rien..."
> Et j'en passe...
> ...



Je ne vois pas quel autre mot utiliser : la province 
Ce n'est pas un terme négatif
il désigne tout simplement ce qui est en dehors de Paris, c'est à dire la capitale
On nomme bien banlieue parisienne, l'ensemble des villes qui entourent Paris
Personnellement, mes parents vivent à Nice, et eux même emploient ce terme à tout va...la Province

Alors appelle moi Madame Ducon, car ce week-end, je pars en province chez mes parents.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas quel autre mot utiliser : la province


N'est-ce pas un peu réducteur, pour la France entière, exceptée Paris? Mais ce n'est pas le probleme... De toutes façons tu n'as visiblement pas compris car tu dis : 



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un terme négatif



alors je situe mieux : 
mon larousse en plein de volumes me dit, à "province" : 
1. "Ensemble des villes de province, vie, séjour qu'on y fait, par opposition à la capitale, à la région parisienne..."
*OU* 
2. "Ces villes, ces régions considérées comme le lieu d'un mode de vie tranquille, un peu démodé, suranné, bien différent de l'agitation et de l'activité intellectuelle de la capitale *ou des tres grande villes"* 

Je souligne le fait qu'il y a un amalgame entre ces deux définitions pourtant bien différentes. 
Si tu n'as pas fait attention, ouvre l'oeil, tu comprendras ce que je veux dire...
ou relis mieux mon post... 



			
				je ne me permettrais pas a dit:
			
		

> Alors appelle moi Madame Ducon, car ce week-end, je pars en province chez mes parents.



Tu pourrais aussi bien dire : "ce week end je pars *à Nice* chez mes parents"... 
on situerait mieux...
dans tous les cas, un habitant de Paris qui commence sa phrase par "ce week-end je pars...", on se doute bien que c'est en province, il ne va pas partir a Paris...
Alors autant éviter un pleonasme et être un brin plus précis...  :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

et j'ajouterais que cet amalgame dont je parle est certainement du en partie au fameux journal de treize heures de TF1...
Je ne râle pas pour râler (contrairement à d'habitude  )...
J'essaye de mettre le doigt sur un truc qui semble échapper à certains... Et que ça échappe à certains, ça, ça me désole un peu...


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et j'ajouterais que cet amalgame dont je parle est certainement du en partie au fameux journal de treize heures de TF1...
> Je ne râle pas pour râler (contrairement à d'habitude  )...
> J'essaye de mettre le doigt sur un truc qui semble échapper à certains... Et que ça échappe à certains, ça, ça me désole un peu...




Ne prends pas à la lettre tout ce que disent les médias. Surtout les médias télévisuels.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ne prends pas à la lettre tout ce que disent les médias. Surtout les médias télévisuels.


 bien sur que non, enfin j'essaye, comme tout le monde...
mais tu parles la de medias "televisuels"... l'exemple que je donnais dans mon premier post est issu d'une émission de radio...
et j'ai par la suite eu d'autres exemples d'une telle confusion entre les deux definitions du mot, que ce soit a la television, a la radio, ou, et la c'est pire, dans la vie de tous les jours...
la je ne prends pas au pied de la lettre ce que pernod raconte sur TF1 (de toutes facons je ne regarde pas)... Je constate juste que ses conneries et celles d'autres journalistes parisiano-parisiens finissent par rejaillir sur le langage et la façon de voir les choses de pas mal de monde...
Je repete : si tu fais un peu attention à ce qui se passe autour de toi, tu verras que je n'invente rien...


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bien sur que non, enfin j'essaye, comme tout le monde...
> mais tu parles la de medias "televisuels"... l'exemple que je donnais dans mon premier post est issu d'une émission de radio...
> et j'ai par la suite eu d'autres exemples d'une telle confusion entre les deux definitions du mot, que ce soit a la television, a la radio, ou, et la c'est pire, dans la vie de tous les jours...
> la je ne prends pas au pied de la lettre ce que pernod raconte sur TF1 (de toutes facons je ne regarde pas)... Je constate juste que ses conneries et celles d'autres journalistes parisiano-parisiens finissent par rejaillir sur le langage et la façon de voir les choses de pas mal de monde...
> Je repete : si tu fais un peu attention à ce qui se passe autour de toi, tu verras que je n'invente rien...



tu parles à une personne convaincue, car habitant Paris, et mes parents Nice, j'ai comme une double "culture", et je m'adapte partout où je vais sans faire de distinction entre la capitale et les autres villes de France. Mais il faut comprendre que les modes de vie des grandes villes sont différents des petites, et même entre grandes villes, des distinctions s'opèrent : les nouveautés musicales, la mode, tout est facile d'accès...etc. En dehors de la capitale, c'est différent, et je comprends que les parisiens parlent de "province"et de "campagne", en généralisant. A vrai dire, j'en fais partie. Mais heureusement qu'internet est accéssible à tous, pour que les différences diminuent....et encore.... j'ai une amie qui vit en dordogne, et les connexions sont beaucoup, mais beaucoup moins élevées...et j'en rigole !!! c'est la campagne !!!


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

Bon tu t'énerves parce que ce con de Stéphane Bern fait un amalgame entre province et campagne ?
Ah ces provinciaux


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2005)

Parigots tetes de veaux!


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faut comprendre que les modes de vie des grandes villes sont différents des petites, et même entre grandes villes, des distinctions s'opèrent : les nouveautés musicales, la mode, tout est facile d'accès...etc.



Oh miracle, je suis au courant...
Mais même si je comprends bien ce que tu dis la (vu que je suis deja au courant) je ne vois pas le rapport avec mon propos...
Mais je ne peux pas t'expliquer mieux que je ne l'ai fait...



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> En dehors de la capitale, c'est différent, et je comprends que les parisiens parlent de "province"et de "campagne", en généralisant. A vrai dire, j'en fais partie.



C'est malheureux, mais j'ai l'habitude... 
Mais tu me parles de grandes villes, de differences entre grandes villes, et entre grandes et petites... et tu dis juste apres que ça ne te derange pas de confondre "province" et "campagne"... 
Vu comment tu as enchaine les deux, je ne suis pas sur que tu voies bien la difference dont je parle entre les deux definitions que j'ai données plus haut...



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais heureusement qu'internet est accéssible à tous, pour que les différences diminuent....et encore....



Et c'est à ce moment là que je ne vois plus du tout le rapport...
Je me permets juste de rappeler qu'il y a peu de temps encore (peut etre que ca a change depuis) la ville la plus numerisee de france se trouvait au fin fond des deux-Sevres... Le nom me reviendra...
Mais je ne vois quand meme pas du tout le rapport...

On dirait que pour toi, en France, il y a Paris, quelques autres grandes villes de moindre importance quand meme (faut pas deconner), et que le reste n'est qu'un grand marais cultivé ça et là par d'honnêtes bouseux aux bacchantes genereuses et à l'accent incompréhensible... Avec de grosses mains rougeaudes bien sûr...

Ben je rassure tout le monde : je n'habite pas à Paris ni dans une GRANDE ville, MAIS je ne porte pas des cuissardes toute la journee, je n'écoute pas que des tubes des annees 80, et ma connexion internet excede les 56Ko/s
Je suis peut etre un miraculé??


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Blork blork blork blork blork blork.


Ça y est t'as fini ?
Allez un cachet et au lit


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais heureusement qu'internet est accéssible à tous, pour que les différences diminuent....



je rajoute un truc la dessus quand meme...
si je te suis : 
internet sert a reduire l'ecart entre Paris et le reste de la France (pour ce qui est des grande villes autres que Paris on ne sait plus trop bien ou tu les situes...)

Question : QUEL écart???
Il me semble qu'internet est avant tout un accès à la culture, à l'information...

J'en déduis donc que pour toi, à l'exterieur de la capitale (ou des autres grandes villes mais ça reste vague) les gens ont une culture largement sous-évoluée...
des abrutis quoi...



(j'exagere expres, je pense bien que tu ne vois pas les choses comme ça... mais avoue que c'est un peu limite...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est t'as fini ?
> Allez un cachet et au lit


 je prends le temps d'expliquer, c'est deja pas mal...
étant donné qu'on essaye pas de comprendre, c'est même de l'altruisme, voire de l'abnégation...

maintenant on peut recommencer à raconter des conneries, mais qu'on ne vienne pas dire que "les forums perdent de leur richesse, etc etc..."


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

Je suis loin d'être un latiniste hors-pair, mais à l'origine, province vient de pro-vincia = pays vaincu
A part ça, c'est sûrement pas péjoratif.

Y a une autre expression pour désigner la province : les Régions

Dans les deux cas, y a Paris et le reste de la France, voire Paris _et_ la France, qui seraient finalement deux entités distinctes.
Paris n'est pas en Régiion ?
Y a pas une Région Parisienne ?
Pourquoi dire je vais en vacances "en Province" ?
Pourquoi pas seulement en "Bretagne", "sur la Côte d'Azur", "au Pays Basque etc"...?

Simplement, c'est juste un constat, parce que, quelque part, "le parisien", plus ou moins consciemment, se sent différent (supérieur ou non) de ceux qui habitent hors du périph'...

Les média nationaux, en France, étant parisiens, c'est cette vision de la géographie de la France qui est diffusée et qui colle aux semelles...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les média nationaux, en France, *étant parisiens* , c'est cette vision de la géographie de la France qui est diffusée et qui colle aux semelles...



exactement ...
le plus flagrant c'est quand tu écoutes les infos nationales lors de grèves des transports...
on t'explique en long, en large et en travers que les rames tant et tant du metro parisien fonctionnent a tel pourcentage, idem pour les lignes de bus, etc...

alors que t'habites thairé d'Aunis ou Quimper!!
J'adore...


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

Mouarfff...
Dans très peu de temps, avec les nouvelles plaques d'immatriculation, on ne saura même plus d'où viennent les gens


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Dans très peu de temps, avec les nouvelles plaques d'immatriculation, on ne saura même plus d'où viennent les gens


 
"Nan mais regarde moi ce connard! C'est encore un 78!  "


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Nan mais regarde moi ce connard! C'est encore un 78!  "



pffffffff   ces provinciaux qui ne connaissent pas la géographie


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff  ces provinciaux qui ne connaissent pas la géographie


 
Ah ouais c'est vrai: c'est les 77. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est vrai: c'est les 77. Au temps pour moi.



 

ça s'aggrave


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

Le mec qui habite à Paris et qui vient me dire "cet été je pars en vacances en Province", j'ai envie de lui dire "ben ouais ducon, ça veut dire que tu sors de ton bled, ya pas trop de quoi être fier non plus..."
Le mec qui me dit "oh ben à Paris au moins il se passe des trucs, passqu'en province il se passe jamais rien", j'ai envie de lui dire "va passer une soiree à Toulouse, tu vas voir si il s'y passe rien..."
Et j'en passe...



connu le complexe du parisien, est une maladie. de vaniteux (pour certains parisiens bien sur)


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Le mec qui habite à Paris et qui vient me dire "cet été je pars en vacances en Province", j'ai envie de lui dire "ben ouais ducon, ça veut dire que tu sors de ton bled, ya pas trop de quoi être fier non plus..."
> Le mec qui me dit "oh ben à Paris au moins il se passe des trucs, passqu'en province il se passe jamais rien", j'ai envie de lui dire "va passer une soiree à Toulouse, tu vas voir si il s'y passe rien..."
> Et j'en passe...
> 
> ...


C'est puissant ce que t'as fumé 
On ne trouve ça qu'en province :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dire je vais en vacances "en Province" ?


Parce que c'est des méchants qui font rien qu'exprès pour t'embêter évidemment !!!


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis loin d'être un latiniste hors-pair, mais à l'origine, province vient de pro-vincia = pays vaincu
> A part ça, c'est sûrement pas péjoratif.
> 
> Y a une autre expression pour désigner la province : les Régions
> ...


Le Colbertisme, c'est atavique


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est des méchants qui font rien qu'exprès pour t'embêter évidemment !!!




Evite ce genre de caricature, c'est pas à ton avantage. 

Je ne fais que décrire une façon de penser qui se révèle dans le langage.


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Pour un new yorkais un peu éduqué, Paris c'est la Province, le trouducu du monde libre, meme.
Tout est relatif!
J'aime pas paris, c'est une ville tristounette, comparée a lille, Toulouse; seule une minorité de gens s'y amuse, les autres les imitent.
C'est une ville cynique, individualiste a bloc, bref, plutot ringarde que moderne en fait.


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est puissant ce que t'as fumé
> On ne trouve ça qu'en province :rateau:



iYa aussi des provinciaux qui on le complexe de la province l?orsque il change de département-ils disent, je vais en province


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas paris, c'est une ville tristounette, comparée a lille, Toulouse; seule une minorité de gens s'y amuse, les autres les imitent.
> C'est une ville cynique, individualiste a bloc, bref, plutot ringarde que moderne en fait.


Visiblement, tu ne connais pas 
Remarque, une majorité de Parisiens ne connaissent pas mieux


----------



## juju palavas (5 Juillet 2005)

charmant derennes,déjà debout avec ta guitare??


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, tu ne connais pas
> :


heu si, j'y ai vécu une paire de mois...Dans le treizieme ...et j'y ai trouvé plus de songecreux que de grands buveurs ou de chauds fétards.
Mais bon, j'prefere largement l'ambiance festive et la convivialité qu'il y a Toulouse, à lille voire en belgique pour parler de ce avec quoi je peux comparer.Question de feeling peut etre...on a chacun son paris.


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> charmant derennes,déjà debout avec ta guitare??



et ouais!..j'dors avec ma gibs aux poignes dans un look total rock et durant mon sommeil, je joue !
c'est t'y pas beau?


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Le mec qui habite à Paris et qui vient me dire "cet été je pars en vacances en Province", j'ai envie de lui dire "ben ouais ducon, ça veut dire que tu sors de ton bled, ya pas trop de quoi être fier non plus..."
> Le mec qui me dit "oh ben à Paris au moins il se passe des trucs, passqu'en province il se passe jamais rien", j'ai envie de lui dire "va passer une soiree à Toulouse, tu vas voir si il s'y passe rien..."
> Et j'en passe...
> 
> ...


totalement d'accord avec toi!
Paris c'est comme athenes!...une ancienne ville d'art qui a perdu 'l'esprit du lieu' pour employer une expression de Baudelaire.
Si en 2005, tu te ballades à athenes, tu t'attends pas à voir débouler Socrate en Land rover.Bah Paris, c'est pareil....


----------



## TranXarnoss (5 Juillet 2005)

Juste pour faire une remarque.
Depuis le temps que j'habite à Paris ou pas loin, j'ai noté qu'une majorité de parisiens sont des provinciaux qui ne sont là que pour bosser et qui, dès qu'ils ont un peu de temps, retournent dans leurs régions respectives pour y respirer un grand coup. 


L'état d'esprit "Province = campagne où on s'ennuie" ne vient à mon avis que de quelques branchouilles crétins qui ont le mal de mer dès qu'ils passent la porte d'Orléans.
C'est pas grave. Ce seront les premiers à trouver la province "Tellement chouette" quand ils auront pris de l'âge et qu'ils voudront se payer une barraque sympa pour leurs vieux jours.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

Je comprends tout à fait ce que vous venez de dire, mais je tiens à signaler que l'inverse est vrai egalement :
J'habite à Rambouillet, c'est à dire "loin" de Paris. Pour pas mal de gens que je rencontre en normandie, en bretagne, bref, en province :rateau:, J'habite à paris, je conduis comme un parisien, bref, je suis un parisien... 
C'est un peu comme pour pas mal de chose : on a des préjugés alors que l'on ne connait pas...

Sinon, c'est egalement vrai que beaucoup d'habitants d'Ile de France considerent la province comme la campagne profonde...


----------



## 1.618 (5 Juillet 2005)

5 semaines après le référendum européen, en voir certains ici se chamailler encore pour une simple appellation, ça laisse songeur... Les parisiens et leur complexe de supériorité, les provinciaux et leur complexe d'infériorité...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> 5 semaines après le référendum européen, en voir certains ici se chamailler encore pour une simple appellation, ça laisse songeur... Les parisiens et leur complexe de supériorité, les provinciaux et leur complexe d'infériorité...


 
Tu peux m'eclairer sur le point commun entre  le référendum et ce fil 
Parce que la, (bon, c'est vrai, c'est le matin:sleep je ne vois pas le rapport...


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2005)

J'aime bien les fils comme ca, ca fait sortir les trolls comme des poussées d'acnée. Qu'est ce qu'on en a a branler de comment que ca s'appelle que c'est vilain de dire que la "province" c'est en province, que paris ca pue gnagnagna ?

Ca ressemble a de la jalousie truffée de clichés de merde (distribué allegrement par la télébeurk) tout ca. Je vis près de Paris, en banlieu, dans le 9-1 donc j'suis un branleur a casquette retournée ? Pensez le donc, ca m'amuse.

Siouplé, arretez de toujours vouloir regarder dans la gamelle du voisin pour vous assurer que vous avez mieux, ou pour l'envier si jamais c'est moins bien.

Et arretez la télé, ca rend innexorablement con, ca à le gout et l'odeur de Radio Paris, et ca raconte que des coneries.

Comme disait l'autre : Carpe Diem


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les fils comme ca [...] Je vis près de Paris, en banlieu, dans le 9-1 donc j'suis un branleur a casquette retournée ? Pensez le donc, ca m'amuse. [...]



Au moins, maintenant, on sait que bassman est un branleur avec casquette *à l'endroit ! *  

 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est vrai: c'est les 77. Au temps pour moi.



Arf ! Ici, on ne les appelle déjà plus que _les 2012_ !


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste faire *remarquer en passant*  à ceux qui n'y avaient pas fait attention que les acteurs des médias français utilisent le mot "province" à tort et à travers...
> Le sens de ce mot *dérive*  tranquillement et *ça ne sert qu'à un truc : attiser une vieille hostilité des "provinciaux" envers les "parisiens"...*
> *On a pas besoin de ça*, et on a autre chose à foutre, le chauvinisme est assez présent chez nous sans qu'on en rajoute...
> 
> *Alors les médias ont leur langage, mais s'il vous plait, s'il vous plait, essayons de ne pas avoir le même...*



au vu des posts de cette nuit que j'ai pu lire ce matin, je me permets de rappeler ma conclusion, en soulignant *en gras* quelques éléments. 
(en rajoutant le conseil du jour : les posts on les lit jusqu'au bout, à l'aide de ses deux yeux et du cerveau qui est censé y être relié)
Pour ceux qui ne comprennent toujours pas, il  a des precisions au fil des posts de la premiere page... la deuxieme n'est largement pas indispensable.  :sleep: 
Pour ceux qui continuent à trouver ça normal, OU qui ne comprennent toujours rien, je ne vois rien à rajouter. Pour les miracles il faut aller à Lourdes...

Je remarquerai au passage qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'etre nioubie pour flooder sur des threads qui ne sont pas faits pour, ou pour repondre sans tout lire au prealable...
On en a eu la preuve...

Et pour finir, je signale à Juju Palavas que quand on cite le post de quelqu'un, il est en général de bon ton d'utiliser la charmante icone "citer" pour deux raisons :
1_ Ce que tu as extrait de mon premier post, tout le monde a cru que c'était toi qui le disais (ce qui prouve encore au passage qu'il n'y en a pas des masses qui lisent vraiment les messages avant de reagir) et ça n'aide pas a la comprehension
2_ tu te feras plus chier à tout retaper, tu verras c'est pratique...

Maintenant un peu de sursis pour ce thread, le temps de voir si certains ont des remarques constructives a faire, mais ne nous faisons pas d'illusion, il va certainement falloir fermer, ou ce fil va finir en succursale du bar des floodeurs...
comme d'habitude...


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2005)

Ta modestie te travaillait ?


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui continuent à trouver ça normal, OU qui ne comprennent toujours rien, je ne vois rien à rajouter. Pour les miracles il faut aller à Lourdes...



Rien à rajouter effectivement...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juillet 2005)

On se calme ou on s'abstient ! Pour le flood, il y a un sujet dédié.


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> heu si, j'y ai vécu une paire de mois...Dans le treizieme ...et j'y ai trouvé plus de songecreux que de grands buveurs ou de chauds fétards...


Paname est composée d'une multitude de quartiers, certains ont une âme, d'autre pas


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rien à rajouter effectivement...



Si...




*92 POWAAAAAAAA!!!!! Boulogne Billancourt Represent !!!!!!!!!!!!

      



*Bon, sans déconner, je suis né en province, y est vécu mes 5 premiéres années ( :love: ). Je vais en Bretagne tous les 15 jours ou presque avant même d'être dans le bide de maman ( re- :love: pour môman). J'ai fait mes études en province.

Et bien j'ai jamais été autant enmerdé, fiché, traité de Parisien qu'en province!
En Bretagne, avec mon 35, je me fait jamais arréter.. Pourtant, mes potes que me suivent en 75-92 soufflent à fois... 
Combien de fois les bonhommes en bleu mon dit : "Qu'est-ce que vous faite la, c'est pas les vacances de Paris..." 
Ma caisse a plus souffert des rayures / cassages d'anteines / degonflage de pneus en province que les parres-chocs à Paris...  

Et pourtant, je ne rêve que d'une chose, m'installer à Rennes avec ma femme, se rapprocher de la plage de longchamps et faire du bateau tous le week end... :love: :love: 
Alors les complexes des provinciaux en mal d'amour et l'égo sur-dimentioné des parisiens crétins, je me le met la ou je pense...   





_PS : 78 - 77, même combat!!!!!!! Qu'on leur impose des stages de conduite   _


----------



## golf (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...(en rajoutant le conseil du jour : les posts on les lit jusqu'au bout, à l'aide de ses deux yeux et du cerveau qui est censé y être relié)...


Conseil permanent  : On est dans le virtuel et qui plus est au bar de MacGé :rateau:
Alors on prend du recul et on ne s'étonne de rien


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) d'autre pas (...)



Je suis pas super-d'accord... Ils ont tous une âme, un passif et un actif différent, c'est ce qui fait qu'un parisien se recônnait dans tel ou tel arrondissement (mais c'est la même chose dans n'importe quelle ville).

Après, à savoir si on vit mieux dans le 16 que dans le 20, c'est une autre histoire


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et bien j'ai jamais été autant enmerdé, fiché, traité de Parisien qu'en province!
> 
> ...
> 
> Ma caisse a plus souffert des rayures / cassages d'anteines / degonflage de pneus en province que les parres-chocs à Paris...




Ca ne m'étonne pas, ça ne date pas d'hier... 
Il y aura toujours des gros cons xénophobes, envers les étrangers en général, ou envers les mecs qui viennent pas de leur bled tout simplement...
je connais bien aussi le cas des charentais qui insultent les vendéens et réciproquement, par exemple, c'est édifiant... 

Le truc que je regrette, c'est que la bêtise d'une frange des habitants de Paris, influencés par les écarts de langage de journalistes qui ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur avenue, exacerbe le ressentiment d'une autre frange influençable, de la population "provinciale" celle-ci...

Après ça retombe sur la gueule de mecs comme toi qui n'en ont rien à foutre (comme la plus grande majorité heureusement) et c'est ça qui est bien dommage...

Comme je le disais, on a pas besoin de ça...


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Si je peux ajouter un truc :

Moi je suis Parisien, et je vis dans la capitale depuis 6 ans (avant j'etais un banlieusard).
Aucun de mes amis n'est un parisien de pure souche. (c'est à dire né à Paris de parents nés à Paris...)
Jamais nous n'avons critiqué un provincial, et bien au contraire, nos multiples sejours dans diverses régions Françaises, furent pour nous l'occasion de rencontrer des gens de Qualités.
Et c'est d'ailleurs les différences de mode de vie qui nous attiraient, nous charmaient, nous touchaient...:love:

Par contre la condition sinéquanone pour se faire accepter etait de ne pas dire que nous étions de Paris. Sinon nous avions toujours les mêmes refrains... Les parisiens patati, les parisiens patata.... Le plus drôle c'est quand on nous parlait du PSG !!!!
La plupart des parisiens s'en tape complétement du foot !!!!

Bref, j'ai aujourd'hui mon meilleur ami vivant à Marseille, un autre à Nimes, un autre à Bordeaux...
Tous ceux que je connais à Paris ont pour origine d'autres régions françaises....et même étrangères...

Tous cela pour conclure une chose : Il est beaucoup plus facile pour un provincial de se faire accepter à Paris que l'inverse... Cosmopolite est la capitale, ne l'oublions pas...

Sur ce, salut les bouzeux


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Juillet 2005)

Posté par Bobbyn..........Il y aura toujours des gros cons xénophobes, envers les étrangers en général, ou envers les mecs qui viennent pas de leur bled tout simplement...

Venez en Belgique....ya plus de province  il y a des régions.......et ça fait longtemps que les politiques (relaies par les médias)se débrouillent pour que les Flamands tapent sur le g... des Wallons et cice-versa.
Je suis mondialiste depuis longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

paris......

la premiere fois j'ai eté enchantée , tout neuf, tout beau, tout lumieres

par la suite j'ai desenchantée  je ne regardais plus la tour Eiffel bouche bée
mais d'autres "details", plus precisement la ville en elle meme

a noel je suis a nouveau retournée et là j'ai remarqué que une seule chose :
la saleté dans le rues principales le plus connues, dans les musées et autre lieu
pas forcement touristique

a si , j'ai remarqué aussi des legions de police et crs

pour la premiere fois je n'ai rien acheté , pas de shopping a part un collant en laine parce que j'vais vraiment trop froid

paris on l'aime ou on l'aime pas , question de choix , d'obligations , d'habitudes

plus jeune j'aurais volentier voulu habiter a paris , strasbourg ou nice

aujourd'hui j'espere passer la fin de mes jours en italie , non pas a milan ou je suis d'origine mais sur la cote florentine, 
entre mer et coliine , calme et verdure


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux ajouter un truc :
> 
> Cosmopolite est la capitale, ne l'oublions pas...
> 
> Sur ce, salut les bouzeux



Cosmopolite le seizieme? pas plus qu'ailleurs je trouve.
Faut arreter les rengaines a deux balles sur paris...y'a plus guere que Delanoé et ses maitres nageurs huilés pour parler comme ça dans un pincement de levre.

Sur ce, We Phoque Paris!
Niak!

et pis la tour eiffeil, quelle horreur quand meme! ce monument a la gloire de la feraille édifié par on ne sait quel peuple des métaux...apolinaire déja apellait a sa destruction.
Bref, les clichés de béatitude sur paris ne survivent que le temps d'un ticket de métro.

J'trouve que c'est beau ce que je viens de dire.


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ... Cosmopolite est la capitale, ne l'oublions pas......




Sûr dans le bon sujet d'être, tu es ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Venez en Belgique....ya plus de province  il y a des régions.......




en sicilie vous savez comment on appelle la mer ?

la campagne      

oui, je vous assure , si un sicilien dit:

 "j'ai une maison a la campagne "
traduire pour
"j'ai une maison en bord de mer"


----------



## Spyro (5 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Evite ce genre de caricature, c'est pas à ton avantage.


C'est amusant c'est précisément le message que je voulais te faire passer.





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais que décrire une façon de penser qui se révèle dans le langage.


Non tu ne fais que décrire un langage qui ne révèle pas la façon de penser.


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Cosmopolite le seizieme? pas plus qu'ailleurs je trouve.
> Faut arreter les rengaines a deux balles sur paris...y'a plus guere que Delanoé et ses maitres nageurs huilés pour parler comme ça dans un pincement de levre.
> 
> Sur ce, We Phoque Paris!
> ...



Limiter Paris au 16ème arrondissement et à la tour eiffel, c'est comme dire que la bretagne c'est que des alcooliques pêcheurs....

Hein ?! quoi ?! La bretagne c'est que des alcooliques pêcheurs ??! merde... j'aurais pas cru...


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> .......................



Domage...ce sujet est interressant...
 
Ce n'est pas une guerre entre Paris et la province que nous faisons ici, et nous nous sommes compris sur ce point.

 

Ce week-end, je pars à Nice. La capitale du sud de la France, cette province qui est presque mienne. Nous allons y découvrir ses habitants chaleureux, ouverts et accueillants  ; Mais quittant Paris  pour un repos bien mérité   , nous éviterons tout de même le centre ville et ses travaux bruyants, presque à la hauteur de ceux du Bd Magenta  , pour flaner dans l'arrière pays , et sa campagne extraordinnaire. 

ai-je fais une erreur de définitions ?


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "Ce week-end, je pars à Nice. La capitale du sud de la France, cette province qui est presque mienne."



Quoi ?! Ce week end on va chez les pécores ??? Faut que j'emmène ma tour eiffel dans sa boule de neige pour pas être trop dépaysé...


----------



## 1.618 (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'eclairer sur le point commun entre  le référendum et ce fil
> Parce que la, (bon, c'est vrai, c'est le matin:sleep je ne vois pas le rapport...



Les querelles de clochers. Quand ce n'est pas entre pays, c'est entre régions, et on aura les mêmes rivalités entre départements d'une même régions, et entre les villes d'un même département, etc...


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Domage...ce sujet est interressant...
> 
> Ce n'est pas une guerre entre Paris et la province que nous faisons ici, et nous nous sommes compris sur ce point.
> 
> ...



oui! on dit pas je vais en province ou dans les régions, c'est excessivement pédant et ca recouvre sous le meme mot des régions aux cultures et aux reliefs totalement divers et variés!. 
Va en Corse et tance les d'un "hé ca va les provinciaux!, tu vas voir comment ils vont te regarder
avec des fourmis dans les poings .Vas en Bretagne , en Vendée, en Picardie, meme chose.
C'est pas du tout un reflexe a la con, c'est juste que ces populations là ne se définissent pas eux comme la province de Paris, comme une dépendance de quelquechose.
J'suis sur que moi si je pointe au café de Flore a paris avec ma dégaine de poete rock et que j'balance un 'Alors les provinciaux, c'est la forme?' à la cantonade, on va aussi me regarder bizarre.
On va me répondre 'pour qui tu te prends bouzeux!.
c'est la meme différence.


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Limiter Paris au 16ème arrondissement et à la tour eiffel, c'est comme dire que la bretagne c'est que des alcooliques pêcheurs....
> 
> Hein ?! quoi ?! La bretagne c'est que des alcooliques pêcheurs ??! merde... j'aurais pas cru...


bah heu...faut bien l'avouer, on est pas les dernier sur le levage de coude!
nan mais cliché pour cliché.Tu me presentais paris comme un cliché...bref..


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Venez en Belgique....ya plus de province  il y a des régions.......et ça fait longtemps que les politiques (relaies par les médias)se débrouillent pour que les Flamands tapent sur le g... des Wallons et cice-versa.
> Je suis mondialiste depuis longtemps.



je ne suis pas du tout au courant du probleme, mais je comprends pas pourquoi les politiques se debrouilleraient pour arriver à ça??   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non tu ne fais que décrire un langage qui ne révèle pas la façon de penser.



Pas d'accord, il y a une nuance : Macmarco décrit un langage qui révèle une façon de penser encore minoritaire, heureusement, mais qui *se répand dangereusement*...
Ce n'est pas exactement pareil...



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> ai-je fais une erreur de définitions ?



je ne te demande pas d'etre aussi precise!!  
et d'ailleurs tu as parfaitement le droit d'utiliser le mot province...
Mais pas dans le sens qui se démocratise actuellement, celui qui mélange les deux définitions bien différentes que je t'ai données hier soir (voir plus haut pour ceux qui debarquent)...
Enfin si, tu en as le droit, mais c'est cet usage que je condamne... tu l'auras compris...




			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la condition sinéquanone pour se faire accepter etait de ne pas dire que nous étions de Paris. Sinon nous avions toujours les mêmes refrains... Les parisiens patati, les parisiens patata....



La encore, c'est pareil : ce ressentiment du à une poignée d'individus ne date pas d'hier...
De même, les parisiens réellement "parisiens" sont tres peu, et ils sont encore moins à dénigrer la province de la façon que j'ai denoncée...
Je voudrais juste que ce petit nombre n'augmente pas, ce qui est le cas en ce moment, et ça c'est un probleme...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> oui! on dit pas je vais en province ou dans les régions, c'est excessivement pédant et ca recouvre sous le meme mot des régions aux cultures et aux reliefs totalement divers et variés!.



Même si on ne peut pas pretendre à proscrire le mot "province", je suis d'accord avec ça...
completement d'accord...


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> (...) bla bla
> J'trouve que c'est beau ce que je viens de dire.



Pas moi :rateau: 



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> Cosmopolite le seizieme? pas plus qu'ailleurs je trouve.
> Faut arreter les rengaines a deux balles sur paris...y'a plus guere que Delanoé et ses maitres nageurs huilés pour parler comme ça dans un pincement de levre.



Oui, le 16éme est cosmopolite, voir même beaucoup plus qu'ailleur. il faut aussi arretter avec les clichés Franco-bouzeux sur la famille "Tetard de Macgeneration", descendant du compte de Paris et de la comptesse de Macbidouille, avec leur Hotel particulier sur l'eglise de Passy....  

Pognon et origines culturel n'ont rien a voir... Surtout dans le 16éme!!!! Combien de batiments appartiennent à de riches héritiers du Moyen orient? Combien de cadre sup. de toute l'Europe y crêchent, d'Americains ou encore d'Asiatiques ??? 
Ah oui, c'est ce qu'on appelle les "Beaux quartiers", la ou sont les beaux immeubles et les belles bagnoles... Je comprend qu'on puisse être frustré  :siflle: 



			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, We Phoque Paris!
> Niak!



Ah ok, pendant un moment je t'ai pris au sérieux   




			
				derennes a dit:
			
		

> et pis la tour eiffeil, quelle horreur quand meme! ce monument a la gloire de la feraille édifié par on ne sait quel peuple des métaux...apolinaire déja apellait a sa destruction.
> Bref, les clichés de béatitude sur paris ne survivent que le temps d'un ticket de métro.



Tant qu'ils laissent le Jules Verne dessus, elle a beaucoup d'interêt cette tour (miam :rateau: un de mes resto préférés sur Paname  )


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Va en Corse et tance les d'un "hé ca va les provinciaux!, tu vas voir comment ils vont te regarder
> avec des fourmis dans les poings .



Les Corses, c'est même différent puisque la c'est une île... Que tu sois de Paris ou d'ailleurs, pour eux tu es un "continental"...  (je parle en connaissance de cause)


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Même si on ne peut pas pretendre à proscrire le mot "province", je suis d'accord avec ça...
> completement d'accord...



Mais y a un truc que je capte pas ?? 

Province n'est pas péjoratif que je saches, ou alors y a un truc qui m'échappe...:mouais:


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les Corses, c'est même différent puisque la c'est une île... Que tu sois de Paris ou d'ailleurs, pour eux tu es un "continental"...  (je parle en connaissance de cause)



Oui bref, le principe est le meme.
si tu vas a nice, tu dis je vais a nice!...
comme quoi ca peut etre simple la vie , tu vois!


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> (...)Vas en Bretagne , en Vendée(...)



Et pourquoi pas en Normadie pendant qu'tu y es  :rateau:.

Les Normands sont des boulets, ils nous ont volé le Mont Saint Michel et les Vendéens sont des nazes, ils pensent que Nantes est en Bretagne       




_ Ce message était à prendre au 27éme degrés (quelque part entre le 12éme et 30éme  )_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les Corses, c'est même différent puisque la c'est une île... Que tu sois de Paris ou d'ailleurs, pour eux tu es un "continental"...  (je parle en connaissance de cause)



moins fort: Pato fait la sieste


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2005)

*Juste comme ca*, sans citer personne...*  

A titre préventif, on dira : restez 

* Seul l'aspect général du post doit être pris en compte.


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Juste comme ca*, sans citer personne...
> A titre préventif, on dira : restez



Message reçu 5/5...

Mais pour l'instant on s'engueule pas... on discute...


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Message reçu 5/5...
> 
> Mais pour l'instant on s'engueule pas... on discute...



Bien sûr, mais j'ai cru percevoir quelques tentations, ici ou là, qui me font penser que... Enfin, je me suis sûrement trompé !


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vais  être chauvine et opportuniste....je vais me faire du bien   

Je suis fière de vivre à Paris, et pour rien au monde je ne déménagerais....du moins pour le moment    Mais dans quelques années, ma vie se fera au bord de la mer...faut pas déconner quand même !!!!


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je vais  être chauvine et opportuniste....je vais me faire du bien
> 
> Je suis fière de vivre à Paris, et pour rien au monde je ne déménagerais....du moins pour le moment    Mais dans quelques années, ma vie se fera au bord de la mer...faut pas déconner quand même !!!!


Viens en bézédache? on est des mecs bourrés ..d'humour en bretagne!..tu t'y plairas!


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Paris n'est qu'un squatte de provinciaux de toutes manières...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Paris n'est qu'un squatte de provinciaux de toutes manières...


 
On est d'accord sur ce point! 
Des parisiens que je connais, 1 seul est d'origine parisienne (enfin, ces parents sont nés à Paris )


Il y a beaucoup de Bretons quand même à paris... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On est d'accord sur ce point!
> Des parisiens que je connais, 1 seul est d'origine parisienne (enfin, ces parents sont nés à Paris )
> 
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de Bretons quand même à paris... :casse:



halte à l'immigration clandestine   

où sont les controles à la sortie de la gare Montparnasse


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> "Il y a beaucoup de Bretons quand même à paris... :casse:"



Normal, y a beaucoup de bars....


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

mouarf! rezement qu'il y a des bars pour que puissent se produire les groupes de reggae municipaux..


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'ennuies dans ta province campagnarde ?


 

mouuuuuuuuuuuuah ah ah ah.


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est amusant c'est précisément le message que je voulais te faire passer.Non tu ne fais que décrire un langage qui ne révèle pas la façon de penser.






Certaines personnes ont compris ce que j'ai dit, toi, visiblement pas.
J'ai la flemme de t'expliquer.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce week-end, je pars à Nice. La capitale du sud de la France
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Malheureuse ! dire que Nice est la capitale du sud de la France : si tu dis ça, au hasard, à un bordelais, à un toulousain, à un montpellierain, ou pire à un marseillais, il va, soit te rire au nez, soit te faire subirl le supplice de l'ipod, soit t'infliger (c'est bien pire) une argumentation en 18 points comme quoi ce n'est pas Nice, mais Marseille, Toulouse, ou pourquoi pas Poitiers, Lyon, etc. (rayer la mention inutile) qui est la capitale du sud de la France. Ou, s'il est honnête, il te dira que le sud de la France n'a pas de capitale et n'en a, historiquement, jamais eu !   C'est bien là le noeud de la chose : la France, centralisée, depuis fort longtemps a une capitale clairement capitale. Mais cette notion n'est pas évidente dans plein de régions ou pays (les suisses me démentiront-ils ? )

Ceci dit, personnellement, étant d'origine lozérienne, j'éviterai quand même de citer Javols alias Gabalum alias Anderitum, ex-capitale du pagus gabale (y en avait 60 ou 90 je ne sais plus du temps des gallo-romains) comme capitale éventuelle du sud de la France.   La population lozérienne toute entière pouvant tenir dans le stade de France, on est bien obligé de se modérer dans ses levées de drapeau !   

Ceci dit, l'avantage, c'est qu'un lozérien a en moyenne un espace vital de 7 hectares, ce qui fait nettement plus qu'un stade de france. l'inconvénient, c'est que j'ai émigré depuis un bon moment, chez les catalans, et question drapeau, ils en connaissent un rayon !  

Il faut reprendre l'expression de Brassens : "les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part" mais la prendre avec toutes ses connotations : la vacharde mais aussi la "gentille" : il n'y a pas qu'imbécile, il y a heureux. On peut avoir du plaisir à être né quelque part. Il faut simplement être conscient que c'est un hasard, un petit bonheur éventuel, qu'il n'y a guère de sens à mettre en concurrence avec le petit bonheur éventuel de celui qui est né autre part.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a un truc que je capte pas ??
> 
> Province n'est pas péjoratif que je saches, ou alors y a un truc qui m'échappe...:mouais:



Ok... 
je reprends patiemment 
...


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mon larousse en plein de volumes me dit, à "province" :
> 1. "Ensemble des villes de province, vie, séjour qu'on y fait, par opposition à la capitale, à la région parisienne..."



Ca, ce n'est pas péjoratif, c'est seulement tres reducteur, comme derennes l'a deja dit...
Mais il y a plus grave, je te l'accorde...
Il y a une deuxieme utilisation du mot : 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 2. "Ces villes, ces régions considérées comme le lieu d'un mode de vie tranquille, un peu démodé, suranné, bien différent de l'agitation et de l'activité intellectuelle de la capitale *ou des tres grande villes"*



Celle-ci je l'ai abrégée, mais il est bien dit dans le dico que c'est un terme vaguement péjoratif. Je ne l'ai pas ajouté car c'est déjà implicite dans ce bout de définition...

Donc il y a DEUX définitions, une géographique, juste réductrice mais pas insultante, l'autre plutôt d'aspect culturel, et péjorative celle-là...
Et ces deux definitions s'entremelent pour à force n'en faire plus qu'une, réductrice ET péjorative...
De plus en plus...

Je pense avoir été achté pédadogue...


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Normal, y a beaucoup de bars....



dont beaucoup sont tenus par des auvergnats ou voisins du massif central (Le taux de patrons de bistrot parisiens originaires de l'Aubrac et de ses marges a longtemps atteint, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours vrai, des sommets déraisonnables, quand on connait la densité de population de ce petit bout de terre.  )


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et ces deux definitions s'entremelent pour à force n'en faire plus qu'une, réductrice ET péjorative...
> De plus en plus...


 
ouais, bof, je doute qu'il y ait une évolution notable en la matière, d'autant plus que désormais (ça devait pas être le cas il y a 50 ans), une très grande majorité des personnes habitant en région parisienne vient de province (oups, j'ai le droit de le dire), y ont des attaches parfois fortes via la famille ou autre, y vont régulièrement (se faire pêter leurs bagnoles de parigos et se faire prendre pour des gens qui débarquent).

faut pas non plus tout interpréter comme du parisianisme: des gens stupides, il y en a partout, pourquoi ne pas les nommer ainsi plutôt que parigos?


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> dont beaucoup sont tenus par des auvergnats ou voisins du massif central (Le taux de patrons de bistrot parisiens originaires de l'Aubrac et de ses marges a longtemps atteint, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours vrai, des sommets déraisonnables, quand on connait la densité de population de ce petit bout de terre.  )


 
ouais, ba dis donc, ils sont devenus bien parisiens, parce qu'ils ne brillent pas par leur accueil 

d'ailleurs, yavait un reportage sur un authentique bar auvergnat repris par des chinois, tout le monde était content


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse ! dire que Nice est la capitale du sud de la France : si tu dis ça, au hasard, à un bordelais, à un toulousain, à un montpellierain, ou pire à un marseillais, il va, soit te rire au nez, soit te faire subirl le supplice de l'ipod, soit t'infliger (c'est bien pire) une argumentation en 18 points comme quoi ce n'est pas Nice, mais Marseille, Toulouse, ou pourquoi pas Poitiers, Lyon, etc. (rayer la mention inutile) qui est la capitale du sud de la France. Ou, s'il est honnête, il te dira que le sud de la France n'a pas de capitale et n'en a, historiquement, jamais eu !




Ce n'était qu'une image; 
Mais j'aurais dû dire " capitale de la région PACA "!!!


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

L'autre jour, moi qui suis d'origine Belge, je prend mon vespa italien et j'emmène ma petite femme d'origine allemande voir un ami Portugais qui habite rue de Rome.
On passe par le bd des italiens, on le klaxonne.
Nous allons chercher sa copine libanaise qui habite rue de Moscou.
Nous sommes allé au restaurant indien. A table nous buvons du vin français. on fume des clopes américaines.
Pour finir on se fait un bar espagnol, rejoint par un ami algérien et sa femme française.

Si c'est pas cosmopolite Paris... 

J'aime la PROVINCE !!! (que j'écris en lettres Capitales....)


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, moi qui suis d'origine Belge, je prend mon vespa italien et j'emmène ma petite femme d'origine allemande voir un ami Portugais qui habite rue de Rome.
> On passe par le bd des italiens, on le klaxonne.
> Nous allons chercher sa copine libanaise qui habite rue de Moscou.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant indien. A table nous buvons du vin français. on fume des clopes américaines.
> ...


 
c'est clair et ça se passe tous les jours comme ça  :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mouarf! rezement qu'il y a des bars pour que puissent se produire les groupes de reggae municipaux..



p'tit con


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas non plus tout interpréter comme du parisianisme: des gens stupides, il y en a partout, pourquoi ne pas les nommer ainsi plutôt que parigos?



je suis le premier à être d'accord, d'ailleurs je ne crois pas avoir été une seule fois insultant envers les habitants d'ou que ce soit...
Par contre, je soutiens que la méprise "province/campagne" se fait de plus en plus souvent, et ça, même si ça parait anodin à ceux qui la font, ça ne l'est pas...
Ca contribue justement à ce que de plus en plus de "parisiens" (nés à Paris ou pas on s'en fout) en vadrouille se fassent pourrir leur bagnole... 
Je n'excuse ni les parisiens qui font l'amalgame, ni les provinciaux qui chient sur les gens venus de la capitale...
Il y aurait peut etre juste moins des uns et des autres si on faisait plus attention à la façon dont on parle. C'est pas grand chose mais la tolérance ça commence par là, de chaque côté...



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, moi qui suis d'origine Belge, je prend mon vespa italien et j'emmène ma petite femme d'origine allemande voir un ami Portugais qui habite rue de Rome.
> On passe par le bd des italiens, on le klaxonne.
> Nous allons chercher sa copine libanaise qui habite rue de Moscou.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant indien. A table nous buvons du vin français. on fume des clopes américaines.
> ...



merci pour la demonstration jahrom, mais on était au courant que Paris est bien évidemment plus cosmopolite que Limoges... 
Même si je suis d'accord avec toi, je ne pense pas cependant que ce soit l'objet du débat...


----------



## Malow (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, moi qui suis d'origine Belge, je prend mon vespa italien et j'emmène ma petite femme d'origine allemande voir un ami Portugais qui habite rue de Rome.
> On passe par le bd des italiens, on le klaxonne.
> Nous allons chercher sa copine libanaise qui habite rue de Moscou.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant indien. A table nous buvons du vin français. on fume des clopes américaines.
> ...



Et nous avons eu le droit au gentil gendarme " papillés s'il vous plé "   

Ok ok, c'est pas drôle...


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était qu'une image;
> Mais j'aurais dû dire " capitale de la région PACA "!!!



Re-malheureuse : et Marseille, alors, c'est la même région !   et c'est là que siège l'administration régionale !

(je précise que perso, je m'en moque, je ne suis ni de Marseille, ni de Nice, ni de PACA, c'est juste pour dire    )


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Re-malheureuse : et Marseille, alors, c'est la même région !   et c'est là que siège l'administration régionale !
> 
> (je précise que perso, je m'en moque, je ne suis ni de Marseille, ni de Nice, ni de PACA, c'est juste pour dire    )



Marseille, ce petit village portuaire ?! Une capitale !!???


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca contribue justement à ce que de plus en plus de "parisiens" (nés à Paris ou pas on s'en fout) en vadrouille se fassent pourrir leur bagnole...
> Je n'excuse ni les parisiens qui font l'amalgame, ni les provinciaux qui chient sur les gens venus de la capitale...


 
ouais, ba là c'est pahtologique: si on se fait rayer nos bagnoles parce qu'elles sont immatriculées 75 et parce que Stéphane Bern, parisien d'importation et qui joue un rôle à mort a dit  "province" , où va-t-on? 
qu'on se fasse pourrir nos bagnoles parce qu'on est agressifs, ou speeds, ok..


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il faut reprendre l'expression de Brassens : "les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part" mais la prendre avec toutes ses connotations : la vacharde mais aussi la "gentille" : il n'y a pas qu'imbécile, il y a heureux. On peut avoir du plaisir à être né quelque part. Il faut simplement être conscient que c'est un hasard, un petit bonheur éventuel, qu'il n'y a guère de sens à mettre en concurrence avec le petit bonheur éventuel de celui qui est né autre part.



Comme tu dis, sans compter qu'indigène parisien, indigène lyonnais ou d'ailleurs, tout le monde à bien le droit de cité


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Marseille, ce petit village portuaire ?! Une capitale !!???



Que dire alors de Paris, dont le seul port n'accepte que des péniches, par manque de fond !


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que dire alors de Paris, dont le seul port n'accepte que des péniches, par manque de fond !


 
ça n'empêche pas Paris de récupérer toutes les épaves (à fond plat, bien sur) qui viennent s'échouer, poussées par l'ennui qui les guettent ailleurs


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en sicilie vous savez comment on appelle la mer ?
> 
> la campagne
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que dire alors de Paris, dont le seul port n'accepte que des péniches, par manque de fond !



C'est parcequ'a Paris tout est dans la forme


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mouuuuuuuuuuuuah ah ah ah.



Pour écouter les Fous du Roi, c'est forcément que l'on s'ennuie donc que l'on habite la province campagnarde. A contrario, en province maritime, il y a la mer et en province montagneuse, le ski - deux activités hautement recommendables et intéressantes. En province campagnarde, à part tater le cul des vaches, tailler la bavette avec le paysan ou l'agriculteur du coin et qui va inexorablement critiquer l'étranger - souvent le parisien qui en fait a passé les 7/8 de sa vie en province -, ce doryphore à reproduction exponentielle, et expliquer que la saison est moins bonne que la précèdente - et cela depuis 30 ans comme la prédiction du Club de Rome sur les stocks de pétrole - et participer à la fête votive avec le sempiternel concours de pétanque, c'est l'ennui mortel.

Vive les régions - on s'y ennuie moins !

 

...


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Pour écouter les Fous du Roi, c'est forcément que l'on s'ennuie donc que l'on habite la province campagnarde. A contrario, en province maritime, il y a la mer et en province montagneuse, le ski - deux activités hautement recommendables et intéressantes. En province campagnarde, à part tater le cul des vaches, tailler la bavette avec le paysan ou l'agriculteur du coin et qui va inexorablement critiquer l'étranger - souvent le parisien qui en fait a passé les 7/8 de sa vie en province -, ce doryphore à reproduction exponentielle, et expliquer que la saison est moins bonne que la précèdente - et cela depuis 30 ans comme la prédiction du Club de Rome sur les stocks de pétrole - et participer à la fête votive avec le sempiternel concours de pétanque, c'est l'ennui mortel.
> 
> Vive les régions - on s'y ennuie moins !
> 
> ...


 
je suis  tout à fait en phase avec cette analyse extrêmement pertinente et fouillée, d'ailleurs, je compte bien dès que possible, aller un peu voir la "France des régions", celle qu'on voit dans les telefilm agricoles et ruraux de France 2 et 3


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

:sleep: 
mouais...
bon, ben je crois que c'est bon, hein... 
ceux qui ne pigeaient pas n'ont toujours pas pige, et les autres... étaient déjà au courant... 

Ca aura toujours mis un peu d'animation


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

Paris c'est ou déja?
ah ouais...au sud de lille, dans la lointaine province Est de la bretagne, au groenland de marseille.
Chacun sa géographie...


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, moi qui suis d'origine Belge, je prend mon vespa italien et j'emmène ma petite femme d'origine allemande voir un ami Portugais qui habite rue de Rome.
> On passe par le bd des italiens, on le klaxonne.
> Nous allons chercher sa copine libanaise qui habite rue de Moscou.
> Nous sommes allé au restaurant indien. A table nous buvons du vin français. on fume des clopes américaines.
> ...


ça arrive a peu pres dans n'importe quelle grande mégapoles de france ta petite historiette!...
mais ça prouve quoi? je cherche dans mes poches trouées!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> mouais...
> bon, ben je crois que c'est bon, hein...
> ceux qui ne pigeaient pas n'ont toujours pas pige, et les autres... étaient déjà au courant...



*Je propose*
un petit résumé :




 :sleep:


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Pour écouter les Fous du Roi, c'est forcément que l'on s'ennuie donc que l'on habite la province campagnarde. A contrario, en province maritime, il y a la mer et en province montagneuse, le ski - deux activités hautement recommendables et intéressantes. En province campagnarde, à part tater le cul des vaches, tailler la bavette avec le paysan ou l'agriculteur du coin et qui va inexorablement critiquer l'étranger - souvent le parisien qui en fait a passé les 7/8 de sa vie en province -, ce doryphore à reproduction exponentielle, et expliquer que la saison est moins bonne que la précèdente - et cela depuis 30 ans comme la prédiction du Club de Rome sur les stocks de pétrole - et participer à la fête votive avec le sempiternel concours de pétanque, c'est l'ennui mortel.
> 
> Vive les régions - on s'y ennuie moins !
> 
> ...


à part tater le cul des vaches, tailler la bavette avec le paysan ou l'agriculteur du coin et qui va inexorablement critiquer l'étranger 


Il faut quand même expliquer aux Parisiens pourquoi cette vache là n'a pas de cornes.
Parceque c'est un cheval.

Blague à part, j'ai travaillé sur Paris et j'ai eu des clients qui n'avaient jaais quitté la capitale ; qui n'avaient jamais vu la mer ou la campagne sauf à la tele.


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> ça arrive a peu pres dans n'importe quelle grande mégapoles de france ta petite historiette!...
> mais ça prouve quoi? je cherche dans mes poches trouées!...



Je ne cherche rien à prouver...
En fait je me marre plus qu'autre chose, car finalement je capte pas le but du thread...:rateau:

Ce dont on me parle : de parisiens, qui écouteraient Bern les influencés sur le fait que la province c'est péjoratif et que en dehors de Paris y aurait que des débiles sans cultures et blablabla....
Franchement j'ai jamais entendu un de mes potes parisiens me parler de ça... ou aller dans ce sens...
(et d'ailleurs si un pote à moi écoutait Stéphane Bern, ça serait plus mon pote !!!  )

Honnêtement et pour être sérieux, je ne ressens pas cela à Paris...


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Blague à part, j'ai travaillé sur Paris et j'ai eu des clients qui n'avaient jaais quitté la capitale ; qui n'avaient jamais vu la mer ou la campagne sauf à la tele.



Et alors, je vois pas ou tu veux en venir ?? c'est pas une tare que je sache ???:mouais:

C'est le style phrase qui veulent rien dire... Genre : "tu te rends compte, j'ai bossé à Trifouillis les oies et les mecs ils avaient jamais vu la tour eiffel en vraie ou alors que à la tv...t'rends compte ?!"


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

et si on changeait la capitale de la france?
ça mettrait tout le monde d'accord!
on pourrait prendre le centre géographique de la france, métropolitaine disons, et en faire l'épicentre de l'activité économique et culturelle française!
c'est une magnifique idée que je viens d'avoir là!.. aussi sens-je que je ne vais pas tarder à refourguer ma gibson sg pour un stylo plume mont blanc de chez cartier et me lancer dans la politique!..
merci magé de m'avoir revelé ma vraie vocation!


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Blague à part, j'ai travaillé sur Paris et j'ai eu des clients qui n'avaient jaais quitté la capitale ; qui n'avaient jamais vu la mer ou la campagne sauf à la tele.



1. c'est pas forcément un but en soit de quitter Paris
2. il y en a qui ne quittent pas Paris car ils n'en ont tout simplement pas les moyens.

et puis ça veut dire quoi: qu'ils y connaissent rien à la vraie vie? 
 :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement et pour être sérieux, je ne ressens pas cela à Paris...



pas mal d'amis a moi qui habitent sur paris le ressentent... trois solutions :
1- ils n'ont pas les memes a priori que toi...
2- ils ecoutent ce qui se dit autour d'eux un peu plus que tu ne le fais...
3- Vous n'avez vraiment pas les memes frequentations...
(ne dis rien, je sais laquelle tu vas choisir...)



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Franchement j'ai jamais entendu un de mes potes parisiens me parler de ça... ou aller dans ce sens...



normal, c'est un truc inconscient...
aucun de tes potes ne confond "province" et "campagne"?
c'est marrant parce que Malow, hier soir, a dit le faire elle-même parfois... il y a donc bien des gens autour de toi qui font la confusion (dans le langage uniquement, soit, mais c'est deja mauvais...)
et tu ne t'en rends meme pas compte...



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ce dont on me parle : de parisiens, qui écouteraient Bern les influencés sur le fait que la province c'est péjoratif et que en dehors de Paris y aurait que des débiles sans cultures et blablabla....


ben vu comment tu resumes, c'est clair que le message est pas passé...
j'arrête là les explications, j'ai un peu la flemme à force...
c'est crevant de dire 15 fois les memes trucs...


----------



## derennes (5 Juillet 2005)

pove jarhom! il se fait dresser les cotes de toutes parts!...il se défend pourtant le bougre! 
Cessez de glavioter sur sa tour eiffeil en allumette, son p'tit quartier du marais ou il a ses habitudes à la grenadine, son franprix trois fois moins cher, et le cactus mexicain qui orne sa fenetre afin d'assurer un semblant de vie végétale.!
il a le droit d'aimer paris!
Moi j'dis maximun RESPECT, jahrom!


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pas mal d'amis a moi qui habitent sur paris le ressentent... trois solutions :
> 1- ils n'ont pas les memes a priori que toi...
> 2- ils ecoutent ce qui se dit autour d'eux un peu plus que tu ne le fais...
> 3- Vous n'avez vraiment pas les memes frequentations...
> (ne dis rien, je sais laquelle tu vas choisir...)



OK, je ne dis rien...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> normal, c'est un truc inconscient...



Donc tu reproches aux parisiens d'avoir un apriori inconscient qui les pousserai à confondre campagne et province ??? :mouais: ça va loin ton raisonnement...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> aucun de tes potes ne confond "province" et "campagne"?
> c'est marrant parce que Malow, hier soir, a dit le faire elle-même parfois... il y a donc bien des gens autour de toi qui font la confusion (dans le langage uniquement, soit, mais c'est deja mauvais...)
> et tu ne t'en rends meme pas compte...



Je crois que malow l'a expliqué, elle a de la famille à Nice, donc en province. Et puis je n'écoute pas toutes les conneries qu'elle sort...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben vu comment tu resumes, c'est clair que le message est pas passé...
> j'arrête là les explications, j'ai un peu la flemme à force...
> c'est crevant de dire 15 fois les memes trucs...



Ohhh bah non, arrêtes pas au moment ou je commence à comprendre


----------



## jahrom (5 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> pove jarhom! il se fait dresser les cotes de toutes parts!...il se défend pourtant le bougre!
> Cessez de glavioter sur sa tour eiffeil en allumette, son p'tit quartier du marais ou il a ses habitudes à la grenadine, son franprix trois fois moins cher, et le cactus mexicain qui orne sa fenetre afin d'assurer un semblant de vie végétale.!
> il a le droit d'aimer paris!
> Moi j'dis maximun RESPECT, jahrom!



Merci mon derennes...

Mais surtout tu oublies de préciser que non seulement j'aime Paris, mais que j'aime toute la France, avec ces campagnes, sa province, ces grandes et moyennes villes, la montagne, la mer, ces lacs...etc... :love::love:

Finalement ça serait un chouette pays sans les bretons...


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais surtout tu oublies de préciser que non seulement j'aime Paris, mais que j'aime toute la France, avec ces campagnes, sa province,




sa province?! comme tu y vas, parigo!  

remarque, avant, la France des bouquins d'histoire géo, c'était Paris et le désert français, alors tu vois, bobby, ya du progrès quand même


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu reproches aux parisiens d'avoir un apriori inconscient qui les pousserai à confondre campagne et province ??? :mouais: ça va loin ton raisonnement...



Je ne reproche rien a personne, je mets en garde contre un abus de langage (je dis bien : *de langage*, c'est pas parce qu'on utilise un mot a la place d'un autre qu'on confond reellement le sens) qui se repand et qui attise le ressentiment de certains "provinciaux" à l'égard des "parisiens"...
Quand je dis "c'est inconscient", ça veut dire que comme tu le vis de l'interieur tu n'y fais meme pas gaffe... Si j'etais a ta place je n'aurais certainement pas fait attention non plus...



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh bah non, arrêtes pas au moment ou je commence à comprendre



t'as vu?
... j'ai fait un effort...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reproche rien a personne, je mets en garde contre un abus de langage (je dis bien : *de langage*, c'est pas parce qu'on utilise un mot a la place d'un autre qu'on confond reellement le sens) qui se repand et qui attise le ressentiment de certains "provinciaux" à l'égard des "parisiens"...
> Quand je dis "c'est inconscient", ça veut dire que comme tu le vis de l'interieur tu n'y fais meme pas gaffe... Si j'etais a ta place je n'aurais certainement pas fait attention non plus...



La campagne n'est pas dans Paris
Ce qui n'est pas Paris est la province
La province c'est pareil que la campagne

AQT


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> La campagne n'est pas dans Paris
> Ce qui n'est pas Paris est la province
> La province c'est pareil que la campagne
> 
> AQT



Tout est dans tout


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans tout



Même si la différence n'est pas visible pour l'oeil humain, en réalité, il faut dire "Tout est dans tout" et là pour le coup cela change du tout au tout le sens de la phrase !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans tout


 mais ya quand même pas mal de rien qui traine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *92 POWAAAAAAAA!!!!! Boulogne Billancourt Represent !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


*


Tu pouvais pas le dire plus tôt ! *


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais ya quand même pas mal de rien qui traine


 
on fait ce qu'on peut, tu sais...partant de paroles de stephane bern, c'est pas évident


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> "non, vraiment, je n'ai rien du tout contre la province ni contre les provinciaux! D'ailleurs, je vais tres souvent a la campagne"


 (Stéphane Bern, cité par bobbynountchak)



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Donc maintenant, la province, c'est la... "CAMPAGNE"!!!...
> Oui, oui, ami, si tu habites en centre-ville de Marseille, ou dans un HLM à Lyon, tu habites à la... CAMPAGNE!!!
> C'est-y pas beau ça? Pas la peine de se faire chier a prendre la bagnole!! ouvre grand les fenêtres de ton studio bordelais qui t'offre une superbe vue sur la gare et emplis tes petits poumons de ce bon air pur bien campagnard que tu respires!!!


 
Effectivement, la province ne se résume pas du tout à la campagne, évidemment. Par contre, la campagne, c'est presque toujours... la province.  En tout cas, cela ne risque pas d'être Paris intra-muros. 
Stéphane Bern voulait juste donner un exemple de ce que peut être la province : la campagne. L'exemple en question n'est sans doute pas neutre, bien entendu, mais il n'a pas dit non plus qu'il n'y avait d'autre province que la campagne... 
 Dire que je prends la défense de Stéphane Bern... Bref...

Pour tout le reste, je suis parfaitement d'accord avec bobbynountchak. Et pas seulement parce que le dictionnaire lui donne raison. 
 Il existe bel et bien deux sens du mot "province". 
 L'un géographique, et neutre.
 L'autre plus "culturel", et très souvent péjoratif, hélas.
 Et je donne aussi raison à ceux qui notent des sentiments parfois hostiles à l'égard des Parisiens. 

Ayant vécu en banlieue parisienne durant la plus grande partie de ma vie, j'ai entendu une fois un Parisien me dire que je faisais "très province", ce qui est un genre d'insulte dans la bouche de certains parisiens peu intelligents.
De même, ayant assez souvent séjourné en province, et ayant vécu trois ans à Nancy, il m'est souvent arrivé d'être identifié en tant que Parisien par des provinciaux, et j'ai alors souvent entendu en province autant de clichés sur les Parisiens qu'on peut en entendre à Paris au sujet des provinciaux.

 Et je suis d'accord aussi pour dire que les choses ne vont pas en s'arrangeant. 
Cela, hélas, s'accompagne par des relents de xénophobie, de racisme sous diverses formes. Cela s'inscrit dans un climat de régression culturelle et sociale, de repli sur soi inquiétant.
 Personne n'a de formule miracle pour remédier à cet état de fait.

Ceci dit, et puisque bobbynountchak soulignait une inquiétante dérive dans le langage, avec une insistante valeur péjorative dans le mot "province" employé par certains, peut-être est-ce justement par le langage lui-même que l'on parviendra à revenir à une situation plus saine. En employant davantage, et à meilleur escient le mot "province". Pour l'expurger de toute valeur péjorative. Pour le réhabiliter.

Sans être un fan de José Bové, je lui reconnais tout de même un mérite. Il aura au moins assez largement contribué à réhabiliter un autre mot, qui lui aussi, était souvent associé à une forte valeur péjorative : le mot "paysan". Que l'on s'entende bien, je ne fais nul amalgame entre les mots "paysan" et "province". Je ne dis pas que tous les provinciaux sont des paysans, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour les provinciaux, et pour les paysans. 
Je dis par contre que le mot "paysan" a souvent été employé de façon si péjorative que l'on n'était parfois pas loin de l'insulte, quand on entendait par exemple "espèce de paysan!". Et la logique à l'oeuvre était clairement la même. 
Que l'on me corrige si je me trompe, mais je crois que cet emploi du mot s'est considérablement raréfié depuis une dizaine d'années. Je ne dis pas que tout le mérite en revient à José Bové, mais je pense qu'il a tout de même pris sa part dans la réhabilitation d'un mot, d'une activité professionnelle et sociale, d'un milieu, d'une économie.
Dans le meilleur des cas, peut-être d'autres mots pourront-ils à leur tour être -au moins partiellement- réhabilités à l'avenir.
 Je pense à des mots comme "province", bien entendu, mais aussi "banlieue", "banlieusards", et même... "parisiens"!...  Entre autres...


----------

